
Autopen: autograph robot used by celebrities and U.S presidents - nstj
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autopen
======
nstj
> While visiting France, President Barack Obama authorized the use of an
> autopen to create his signature which signed into law an extension of three
> provisions of the USA PATRIOT Act. On January 3, 2013, he signed the
> extension to the Bush tax cuts, using the Autopen while vacationing in
> Hawaii ... Republican leaders have questioned whether this use of the
> Autopen meets the Constitutional requirement for signing a bill into law,
> but the validity of presidential use of an autopen has not been actually
> tested in court.

